# Junior Hunter to admit guilt



## espola (Dec 2, 2019)

California U.S. Rep. Duncan Hunter says he will plead guilty to misusing campaign funds - McKinnon Broadcasting
					

SAN DIEGO (AP) — California U.S. Rep. Duncan Hunter says he will plead guilty to misusing campaign funds.




					www.kusi.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 2, 2019)

espola said:


> California U.S. Rep. Duncan Hunter says he will plead guilty to misusing campaign funds - McKinnon Broadcasting
> 
> 
> SAN DIEGO (AP) — California U.S. Rep. Duncan Hunter says he will plead guilty to misusing campaign funds.
> ...


Oh he's outta the club now for sure! . . . may get back in the good graces of the Mrs. but the he-man America/rule of law haters club will disown him for sure!
"Duncan? Duncan who? Donuts?"


----------



## espola (Dec 2, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Oh he's outta the club now for sure! . . . may get back in the good graces of the Mrs. but the he-man America/rule of law haters club will disown him for sure!
> "Duncan? Duncan who? Donuts?"


The keys that turned the lock --
-Ms. Hunter found out that some of the campaign finance transgressions were used by junior to pay for dates with his girlfriends.
-Ms. Hunter changed her plea to guilty and started cooperating with FBI.

Did he say yet that he was resigning from Congress?


----------



## nononono (Dec 2, 2019)

espola said:


> The keys that turned the lock --
> -Ms. Hunter found out that some of the campaign finance transgressions were used by junior to pay for dates with his girlfriends.
> -Ms. Hunter changed her plea to guilty and started cooperating with FBI.
> 
> Did he say yet that he was resigning from Congress?



*Well, Well, Well.......*
*
A sleeze ball and he's a Republican...

Based on " Govt " official Robert Menendez's filthy dirty Financial Dealings and he 
is still a sitting official....he'll stay.
If I had any say he'd be OUT along with most of the other crooked Democrats/Republicans....

Oh and one LITTLE fact you ignoramuses are over looking....
His wife rolled on him due to the " Girlfriends "...
Just like Struck's wife rolled on him and released the texts of one " Lisa Page "....
*
*Shit's coming unwound for the " CROOKED " politicians.......

Let's see how long " Eve Schiff " keeps quite about her husbands peculiar " Habits ".....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 2, 2019)

Yawn


----------



## nononono (Dec 3, 2019)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yawn


*Ditto........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Ditto........*


Sheep, you a dizzy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Dec 3, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Sheep, you a dizzy.


Focus on Trump and your happiness


----------



## Wez (Dec 4, 2019)

GOP Den of Thieves, as usual.  Hopefully this helps turn yet another County blue...


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2019)

Wez said:


> GOP Den of Thieves, as usual.
> 
> Hopefully this helps turn yet another County blue...


*The only " Blue " yur gunna see is your wretched dwelling....





*


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2019)

Wez said:


> GOP Den of Thieves, as usual.  Hopefully this helps turn yet another County blue...


I read a rumor that Issa moved into junior's district now that his former place of residence has turned unfriendly to him.


----------



## Wez (Dec 4, 2019)

espola said:


> I read a rumor that Issa moved into junior's district now that his former place of residence has turned unfriendly to him.


"Wealthy former congressman Darrell Issa says he retired from the U.S. House of Representatives because the Southern California district he served for 18 years had grown too moderate and no longer fit him.

But Issa says he now sees an opportunity to return to Congress in a neighboring San Diego-area district where voters are more aligned with his conservative values.

It also has a Republican incumbent headed to trial on corruption charges before the March primary."









						Former California Rep. Darrell Issa Announces Run Against Indicted Republican Congressman Duncan Hunter
					

Wealthy former congressman Darrell Issa says he retired from the U.S. House of Representatives because the Southern California district he served for 18 years had grown too moderate and no longer f…




					ktla.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2019)

Wez said:


> "Wealthy former congressman Darrell Issa says he retired from the U.S. House of Representatives because the Southern California district he served for 18 years had grown too moderate and no longer fit him.
> 
> But Issa says he now sees an opportunity to return to Congress in a neighboring San Diego-area district where voters are more aligned with his conservative values.
> 
> ...


So one crook attempting to replace another.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So one crook attempting to replace another.


Crooks are everywhere and in every political party.  Listen to this guy.  He's the only one I trust.  He doesn't like Trump either and didn't vote him.  Is he now a trumpist @espola?  He sure does love our country and so do I.  All of you need to look in the mirror and get your sorry asses in the middle asap.  Stop being blind to your agenda and what you want.  This is all bull shit.  I'm out and going back to soccer


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Crooks are everywhere and in every political party.  Listen to this guy.  He's the only one I trust.  He doesn't like Trump either and didn't vote him.  Is he now a trumpist @espola?  He sure does love our country and so do I.  All of you need to look in the mirror and get your sorry asses in the middle asap.  Stop being blind to your agenda and what you want.  This is all bull shit.  I'm out and going back to soccer
> 
> View attachment 5889


Do you think that absolves trump of any wrongdoing?


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you think that absolves trump of any wrongdoing?


High crimes, not so sure this falls under that.  Vote him out bro.  Can't the Left pull that off?  This is a complete disaster for you guys and now because of how you treat people like me in the middle, Trump will get 4 more years.  Stupid and emotional you guys are.  Now were going to be stuck with Trump again.  Thanks for nothing


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So one crook attempting to replace another.


*And Husky Poo the complicit crook commenting......*


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> High crimes, not so sure this falls under that.  Vote him out bro.  Can't the Left pull that off?  This is a complete disaster for you guys and now because of how you treat people like me in the middle, Trump will get 4 more years.  Stupid and emotional you guys are.  Now were going to be stuck with Trump again.  Thanks for nothing



*" Stuck with Trump "........

What's up closet Progressive Liberal...you're not in the middle.

What a pussy...at least have some semblance of Cojones...*


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Stuck with Trump "........
> 
> What's up closet Progressive Liberal...you're not in the middle.
> 
> What a pussy...at least have some semblance of Cojones...*


Listen to yourself dude.  I'm liberal because I'm an independent thinker & voter.  I swing all over the jungle and decide every 4 years.  The Lion Mr Trump will get 4 more years.  I actually except that and will work with the President.  Go Steelers, Go Bruins, Go Lakers, Go Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim, Go Strikers and go USA!!!!


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Listen to yourself dude.  I'm liberal because I'm an independent thinker & voter.  I swing all over the jungle and decide every 4 years.  The Lion Mr Trump will get 4 more years.  I actually except that and will work with the President.  Go Steelers, Go Bruins, Go Lakers, Go Los Angeles Angels of Anaheim, Go Strikers and go USA!!!!


Trumpist.


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Listen to yourself dude.
> *I'm liberal* because I'm an independent thinker & voter.
> I swing all over the jungle and decide every 4 years.
> The Lion Mr Trump will get 4 more years.
> ...









*What a douche....I flushed you out with ease...*


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Trumpist.


----------



## Booter (Dec 4, 2019)

nononono said:


> *" Stuck with Trump "........
> 
> What's up closet Progressive Liberal...you're not in the middle.
> 
> What a pussy...at least have some semblance of Cojones...*


*The Fear Factor: Conservatives Are More Sensitive to Threat*
Science has  shown that the conservative brain has an exaggerated fear response when faced with stimuli that may be perceived as threatening. A 2008 study in the journal _Science _found that conservatives have a stronger physiological reaction to startling noises and graphic images compared to liberals. A brain-imaging study published in _Current Biology_ revealed that those who lean right politically tend to have a larger amygdala — a structure that is electrically active during states of fear and anxiety. And a 2014 fMRI study found that it is possible to predict whether someone is a liberal or conservative simply by looking at their brain activity while they view threatening or disgusting images, such as mutilated bodies. Specifically, the brains of self-identified conservatives generated more activity overall in response to the disturbing images. 
These brain responses are automatic and not influenced by logic or reason. As long as Trump continues to portray Muslims and Hispanic immigrants as imminent threats, many conservative brains will involuntarily light up like light bulbs being controlled by a switch. Fear keeps his followers energized and focused on safety. And when you think you’ve found your protector, you become less concerned with offensive and divisive remarks.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 4, 2019)

espola said:


> Trumpist.


My son is one.  True story @espola.  My family attended a church for many years that was very mixed racially.  It was what drew me to the church in the first place.  It was great until 2016.  My son loves Trump.  He asked if it would be ok to put a Trump flag outside.  Although Temecula is pretty conservative city, I said no because I don't want someone to damage my cars in the middle of the night.  I told him he can exercise his rights inside the house.  Well, some folks who hated Trump from church came over for bible study.  That was it.  The friendship in Christ over all because of Trump and that stupid flag my son put up.  Never talked to me again.  So sad Espy


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2019)

Booter said:


> *The Fear Factor: Conservatives Are More Sensitive to Threat*
> Science has  shown that the conservative brain has an exaggerated fear response when faced with stimuli that may be perceived as threatening. A 2008 study in the journal _Science _found that conservatives have a stronger physiological reaction to startling noises and graphic images compared to liberals. A brain-imaging study published in _Current Biology_ revealed that those who lean right politically tend to have a larger amygdala — a structure that is electrically active during states of fear and anxiety. And a 2014 fMRI study found that it is possible to predict whether someone is a liberal or conservative simply by looking at their brain activity while they view threatening or disgusting images, such as mutilated bodies. Specifically, the brains of self-identified conservatives generated more activity overall in response to the disturbing images.
> These brain responses are automatic and not influenced by logic or reason. As long as Trump continues to portray Muslims and Hispanic immigrants as imminent threats, many conservative brains will involuntarily light up like light bulbs being controlled by a switch. Fear keeps his followers energized and focused on safety. And when you think you’ve found your protector, you become less concerned with offensive and divisive remarks.



*You have no idea what you posted above, yet YOU posted it....
Absolutely laughable.*


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> My son is one.  True story @espola.  My family attended a church for many years that was very mixed racially.  It was what drew me to the church in the first place.  It was great until 2016.  My son loves Trump.  He asked if it would be ok to put a Trump flag outside.  Although Temecula is pretty conservative city, I said no because I don't want someone to damage my cars in the middle of the night.  I told him he can exercise his rights inside the house.  Well, some folks who hated Trump from church came over for bible study.  That was it.  The friendship in Christ over all because of Trump and that stupid flag my son put up.  Never talked to me again.  So sad Espy


You admit t has committed crimes, using his office for personal and political advantage, but are opposed to removing him.

Trumpist, by definition.


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2019)

espola said:


> You admit t has committed crimes, using his office for personal and political advantage, but are opposed to removing him.
> 
> Trumpist, by definition.



*Go back inside lying thief.....





*


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 4, 2019)

espola said:


> You admit t has committed crimes, using his office for personal and political advantage, but are opposed to removing him.
> 
> Trumpist, by definition.


High crimes?  No!!!! Trump is Trump and 63,000,000 Trumpist voted for him,  Get a better candidate and take him out that way.  You losers can't see that? You too smart espy, and you know you have no one who can beat him so you do what all emotional people do.  You cheat!!!!


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> High crimes?  No!!!! Trump is Trump and 63,000,000 Trumpist voted for him,  Get a better candidate and take him out that way.  You losers can't see that? You too smart espy, and you know you have no one who can beat him so you do what all emotional people do.  You cheat!!!!


You're just digging your hole deeper.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 4, 2019)

espola said:


> You're just digging your hole deeper.


OK smart one, lets see how you see how the future will unfold.  Will trump get impeached and kicked out of office by the senate?


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> OK smart one, lets see how you see how the future will unfold.  Will trump get impeached and kicked out of office by the senate?


I don't do predictions.  I prefer to deal with reality.  T has committed crimes and has admitted committing them.  His posture of refusing to cooperate with the investigations is probably more crimes (obstruction of justice, perjury, bribery, influencing witnesses, etc).  His international political positions would have been considered to be treasonous by the conservatives of my youth.


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't do predictions.  I prefer to deal with reality.
> *Reality......You live in fantasy land....*
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU are a Joke...*


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Crooks are everywhere and in every political party.  Listen to this guy.  He's the only one I trust.  He doesn't like Trump either and didn't vote him.  Is he now a trumpist @espola?  He sure does love our country and so do I.  All of you need to look in the mirror and get your sorry asses in the middle asap.  Stop being blind to your agenda and what you want.  This is all bull shit.  I'm out and going back to soccer
> 
> View attachment 5889


The Republicans brought in Turley when they were impeaching Clinton.  He had pretty much the opposite opinions then.  He's a hypocrite for hire.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 4, 2019)

espola said:


> I don't do predictions.  I prefer to deal with reality.  T has committed crimes and has admitted committing them.  His posture of refusing to cooperate with the investigations is probably more crimes (obstruction of justice, perjury, bribery, influencing witnesses, etc).  His international political positions would have been considered to be treasonous by the conservatives of my youth.


Your Professor lady just said what I was waiting for. This is the biggest Bull Shit ever and frankly scary.  It all started when Trump won. I  have the proof from all these liberal professors.  Their all the same except for JT.  This is scary and now I'm starting to feel like Mr No no no no no and now my eyes have been opened again.  Gaertz is the man......


----------



## espola (Dec 4, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Your Professor lady just said what I was waiting for. This is the biggest Bull Shit ever and frankly scary.  It all started when Trump won. I  have the proof from all these liberal professors.  Their all the same except for JT.  This is scary and now I'm starting to feel like Mr No no no no no and now my eyes have been opened again.  Gaertz is the man......


"proof"?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 4, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> High crimes, not so sure this falls under that.  Vote him out bro.  Can't the Left pull that off?  This is a complete disaster for you guys and now because of how you treat people like me in the middle, Trump will get 4 more years.  Stupid and emotional you guys are.  Now were going to be stuck with Trump again.  Thanks for nothing


So you are against the Constitutional remedy of impeachment? Or do you not believe enlisting foreign entities into our electoral process is a problem? . . . talk about "dark money".


----------



## nononono (Dec 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you are against the Constitutional remedy of impeachment?
> Or do you not believe enlisting foreign entities into our electoral process
> is a problem? . . . talk about "dark money".


*A. The President has done absolutely nothing impeachable.*
*B. The President did not enlist a foreign entity into our electoral process.
C. The " Dark Money " is why the Criminal politicians are so Butt twisted.
D. The vast majority of criminal Politicians are residing in the Democratic Party.....

DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS
*
*YOU SUPPORT A CRIMINAL OPERATION BY 
PROXY THRU YOUR OVERT ACTIONS DAILY.

SCUMBAG.*


----------



## espola (Dec 6, 2019)

So why is Junior waiting until after the holidays to resign?  Is he hoping his pension will vest another year?


----------



## nononono (Dec 6, 2019)

espola said:


> So why is Junior waiting until after the holidays to resign?  Is he hoping his pension will vest another year?


*Why did Adam Schiff associate with Ed Buck......?
Why did Adam Schiff call Dr Bruce Hensel his " Good " Friend....?
Why are all of Adam Schiff's friends pedophiles.....?*
*Why did Adam Schiff release the private number of a fellow Congressman....?
Why does Adam Schiff Lie daily....?*
*Why does the Democratic Party make Junior Hunter look like a Saint !!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 6, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Why did Adam Schiff associate with Ed Buck......?
> Why did Adam Schiff call Dr Bruce Hensel his " Good " Friend....?
> Why are all of Adam Schiff's friends pedophiles.....?*
> *Why did Adam Schiff release the private number of a fellow Congressman....?
> ...


None of your nonsense changes reality, and the reality is that GOP stands for
 going
 off to 
prison


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2019)

I saw Senior Hunter on the TV last night saying that since 15 of the 16 charges against junior were dropped as part of the plea bargain that it is actually some sort of victory.  I recall that he had a similar obfuscating message when he gave up the fight with San Diego County and paid up his overdue property taxes soon before he retired.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

espola said:


> I saw Senior Hunter on the TV last night saying that since 15 of the 16 charges against junior were dropped as part of the plea bargain that it is actually some sort of victory.  I recall that he had a similar obfuscating message when he gave up the fight with San Diego County and paid up his overdue property taxes soon before he retired.


Declaring victory where there is none is straight up nutter 101, the t-goons in here do it all the time.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 7, 2019)

This guy gets my brass balls award.  @espola is he under cover t?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> This guy gets my brass balls award.  @espola is he under cover t?


Is it balls to stand up and admit you believe unfounded and thoroughly debunked propaganda? . . . or is it admitting to being prone toward ignorance?

. . . and Biden should have just laughed at the guy.

Fabrication, fiction and propaganda, sad thing is we have Americans and Russians working in cahoots in search of victory. Problem is the Russians are playing the long game while t and company are looking for instant gratification.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is it balls to stand up and admit you believe unfounded and thoroughly debunked propaganda? . . . or is it admitting to being prone toward ignorance?
> 
> . . . and Biden should have just laughed at the guy.
> 
> Fabrication, fiction and propaganda, sad thing is we have Americans and Russians working in cahoots in search of victory. Problem is the Russians are playing the long game while t and company are looking for instant gratification.


I have no idea who is telling the truth but Biden is acting non Presidential.  I think he's trying to be a tough guy like Trump.  You know he was going, "listen Fat ass."  Joe is not looking good right now.  What Trump does is wrong to many and what Joe and Hunter did looks wrong at best.  So were all wrong.  These are not high crimes.  This is pay per play and Trump can play that game too.  Is this guy under cover foxnews loyalist?  Tea Party guy? He almost fought a Biden supporter.  Biden took the bait and failed again.  "Listen Jacko."   Hahahahahahaha.  Obama scored too!!!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is it balls to stand up and admit you believe unfounded and thoroughly debunked propaganda? . . . or is it admitting to being prone toward ignorance?
> 
> . . . and Biden should have just laughed at the guy.
> 
> Fabrication, fiction and propaganda, sad thing is we have Americans and Russians working in cahoots in search of victory. Problem is the Russians are playing the long game while t and company are looking for instant gratification.


kenyans too,


----------



## espola (Dec 7, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I have no idea who is telling the truth but Biden is acting non Presidential.  I think he's trying to be a tough guy like Trump.  You know he was going, "listen Fat ass."  Joe is not looking good right now.  What Trump does is wrong to many and what Joe and Hunter did looks wrong at best.  So were all wrong.  These are not high crimes.  This is pay per play and Trump can play that game too.  Is this guy under cover foxnews loyalist?  Tea Party guy? He almost fought a Biden supporter.  Biden took the bait and failed again.  "Listen Jacko."   Hahahahahahaha.  Obama scored too!!!
> 
> View attachment 5933


Trumpist.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 7, 2019)

espola said:


> Trumpist.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> None of your nonsense changes reality, and the reality is that GOP stands for
> going
> off to
> prison


*Yes multiple members of your party are going off to prison......*
*
Looks like Chris Wray will possibly be FIRED within the next 24 - 48 hours over the
schiff he pulled to get Adam Schiff those Phone Numbers.....and Adam Schiff is
going to be arrested for the crap he pulled....!

You just don't learn do you......YOU support a Criminal Operation called the *
*Democratic Party....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yes multiple members of your party are going off to prison......*
> *
> Looks like Chris Wray will possibly be FIRED within the next 24 - 48 hours over the
> schiff he pulled to get Adam Schiff those Phone Numbers.....and Adam Schiff is
> ...


What did Wray do?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I have no idea who is telling the truth but Biden is acting non Presidential.  I think he's trying to be a tough guy like Trump.  You know he was going, "listen Fat ass."  Joe is not looking good right now.  What Trump does is wrong to many and what Joe and Hunter did looks wrong at best.  So were all wrong.  These are not high crimes.  This is pay per play and Trump can play that game too.  Is this guy under cover foxnews loyalist?  Tea Party guy? He almost fought a Biden supporter.  Biden took the bait and failed again.  "Listen Jacko."   Hahahahahahaha.  Obama scored too!!!
> 
> View attachment 5933


You believe the hype.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

espola said:


> I saw Senior Hunter on the TV last night saying that since 15 of the 16 charges against junior were dropped as part of the plea bargain that it is actually some sort of victory.  I recall that he had a similar obfuscating message when he gave up the fight with San Diego County and paid up his overdue property taxes soon before he retired.






*Connecticut residents can breath a bit easier these days. A serial GOLF BALL 
thief has been arrested. **Joseph Kolenda, 58, turned himself into police after 
a search warrant executed at his home in August turned up more than 
2,500 golf balls, according to Fairfield Citizen Online Kolenda is 
currently out on $10,000 bail, which, ironically, is about the value of the golf 
balls he's stolen since 2017. A police report says Kolenda stole 20,800 golf balls 
from the Patterson Club in Fairfield. And no, **he didn't just horde them in his home. 
Kolenda sold the golf balls to a nearby driving range for 73 cents a pop.*


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> What did Wray do?


*Look up how the authorization process is SUPPOSED to go and*
*then match that up with the phone numbers Adam Schiff released 
with his indictment....Adam Schiff is PHUCKED and CHRIS WRAY
BETTER BE FIRED BY MONDAY FOR AUTHORIZING THE ATT*
*NATIONAL SECURITY LETTER QUERY !

Schiff cannot authorize an NSL.
SDNY cannot authorize an NSL.
ONLY CHRIS WRAY can authorize an NSL...!
And just because Trump appointed him doesn't mean 
Trump can't FIRE him...!


THIS CRAP HAS GONE ON LONG ENOUGH.........!



Adam Schiff belongs in one of those below for MASSIVE Treasonous acts !





*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Look up how the authorization process is SUPPOSED to go and*
> *then match that up with the phone numbers Adam Schiff released
> with his indictment....Adam Schiff is PHUCKED and CHRIS WRAY
> BETTER BE FIRED BY MONDAY FOR AUTHORIZING THE ATT*
> ...


You still babbling nonsensical nonsense I see. None of that is true and none of that will happen. You are a loon and you should seek help. You are delusional.


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> Crooks are everywhere and in every political party.  Listen to this guy.  He's the only one I trust.  He doesn't like Trump either and didn't vote him.  Is he now a trumpist @espola?  He sure does love our country and so do I.  All of you need to look in the mirror and get your sorry asses in the middle asap.  Stop being blind to your agenda and what you want.  This is all bull shit.  I'm out and going back to soccer
> 
> View attachment 5889


That guy is a complete idiot, an embarrassment to his profession and just said the exact opposite of what he said during the Clinton blow job impeachment.


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 7, 2019)

messy said:


> That guy is a complete idiot, an embarrassment to his profession and just said the exact opposite of what he said during the Clinton blow job impeachment.


and the other 3 professors were geniuses right?


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You still babbling nonsensical nonsense I see. None of that is true and none of that will happen. You are a loon and you should seek help. You are delusional.


*We will see how NOT true it is......... Jackass....Oops Mr Democrat.
You have Noooooo Idea how wrong you are...*


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

messy said:


> That guy is a complete idiot, an embarrassment to his profession and just said the exact opposite of what he said during the Clinton blow job impeachment.


*Yeah.....If you support the Fantasy your part of the " Club "...if you turn witness...
The smear begins.....You are such a Tool.*


----------



## messy (Dec 7, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> and the other 3 professors were geniuses right?


I don’t know, I just know that guy was a liar and a hypocrite.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know, I just know that guy was a liar and a hypocrite.


*" That guy ".....there were three males as witnesses in " The Penguins " Kangaroo Court...
Which guy .......Dumbass.*


----------



## newwavedave (Dec 7, 2019)

messy said:


> I don’t know, I just know that guy was a liar and a hypocrite.


ok


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> and the other 3 professors were geniuses right?


Yes, actually, he is quite smart as well, a liar, a hypocrite, a gun for hire, but also intelligent.
Attacking the messenger(s) doesn't change the message.


----------



## nononono (Dec 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yes, actually, he is quite smart as well, a liar, a hypocrite, a gun for hire, but also intelligent.
> Attacking the messenger(s) doesn't change the message.


*Had he supported the " Filthy Democrats " false narrative you'd be*
*singing a different tune .......Hypocrite ..!

No Crime 
No Quid Pro Quo
Nothing.......

Make sure you eat that rancid  " Hamsandwich " before they indict it.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 7, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Had he supported the " Filthy Democrats " false narrative you'd be*
> *singing a different tune .......Hypocrite ..!
> 
> No Crime
> ...


You are ignorant and naive.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are ignorant and naive.


*Nancy Pelosi and Adam Schiff are Ignorant/Naive/Jackasses.....*
*
America KNOWS what is going on...
Trolls like you are their tools to destroying AMERICA...
Posters like ME are exposing the frauds like YOU who
are attempting to facilitate their CRIMINAL actions......

Today is the stain on YOUR party that will NEVER go away.....

Good Luck with your future efforts of trying to wash it out.....
I will be here to point out YOUR despicable behavior in supporting*
*this Schiff ( Shit ) Show of an Impeachment.....!







*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nancy Pelosi and Adam Schiff are Ignorant/Naive/Jackasses.....*
> 
> *America KNOWS what is going on...
> Trolls like you are their tools to destroying AMERICA...
> ...


What is going on? 
What are you exposing?
When will the bombshell explode?
Enquiring minds want to know, know, know!


----------



## Booter (Dec 10, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> I have no idea who is telling the truth but Biden is acting non Presidential.  I think he's trying to be a tough guy like Trump.  You know he was going, "listen Fat ass."  Joe is not looking good right now.  What Trump does is wrong to many and what Joe and Hunter did looks wrong at best.  So were all wrong.  These are not high crimes.  This is pay per play and Trump can play that game too.  Is this guy under cover foxnews loyalist?  Tea Party guy? He almost fought a Biden supporter.  Biden took the bait and failed again.  "Listen Jacko."   Hahahahahahaha.  Obama scored too!!!
> 
> View attachment 5933


The Hunter Biden issue is a problem for Joe as it should be.  That his response to this voter in Iowa  was the best Joe Biden has doesn't bode well for Biden.  Biden has never been a very good Presidential candidate and this year he is worse than ever.  Trump will mop the floor with Biden.  Democrats really need to look elsewhere.


----------



## espola (Dec 10, 2019)

Booter said:


> The Hunter Biden issue is a problem for Joe as it should be.  That his response to this voter in Iowa  was the best Joe Biden has doesn't bode well for Biden.  Biden has never been a very good Presidential candidate and this year he is worse than ever.  Trump will mop the floor with Biden.  Democrats really need to look elsewhere.


Everyone is entitled to his opinion, but the polls say --

Any Democrat beats t (barring electoral college fun and games - hey - it has happened)









						RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - General Election: Trump vs. Biden
					

RealClearPolitics - Election 2020 - General Election: Trump vs. Biden




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

espola said:


> Everyone is entitled to his opinion, but the polls say --
> 
> Any Democrat beats t (barring electoral college fun and games - hey - it has happened)
> 
> ...


One would hope the fluke instance of 77,000 votes spread across 3 states tipping the election couldn't happen again, but?

t would rather tear the country apart than accept losing. All the sheriff Joe's out there would go crazy, some might even go postal.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 301380, member: 1707"
What is going on?
*Your Party is IMPLODING....*

What are you exposing?
*The TRUTH....*

When will the bombshell explode?
*It's a Slow Release....You are Blinded by LIES....*

Enquiring minds want to know, know, know!
*I just gave YOU three nuggets.....Use your tormented Brain...*

/QUOTE

*What's up with your seriously deranged " Queen Bee's " Nose...?*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Hüsker Dü, post: 301380, member: 1707"
> What is going on?
> *Your Party is IMPLODING....*
> 
> ...


You gave me nothing, I need real info, actual facts! You need to actually make your point.


----------



## nononono (Dec 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You gave me nothing, I need real info, actual facts! You need to actually make your point.



*Oooookay.......It's a fact that your posts convey an image of YOU
just like below......Oh say it isn't sooooo...





*


----------



## Booter (Dec 11, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Nancy Pelosi and Adam Schiff are Ignorant/Naive/Jackasses.....*
> 
> *America KNOWS what is going on...
> Trolls like you are their tools to destroying AMERICA...
> ...


nono your toilet need flushing.


----------



## nononono (Dec 12, 2019)

Booter said:


> nono your toilet need flushing.



*Yes it does....*

*It's FULL of Processed DEMOCRATIC Schiff......!*

*Here ....let's wipe that Adam with a Pelosi and flush it down the Nadler.*


----------

